# prados inundables



## cimbretta

*A*lguien me puede dar un consejo con respecto a la traducciòn de PRADOS INUNDABLES?


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Qué te parece de _*prati inondabili*_?

O si no: _campi inondabili, piana inondabile._


----------



## cimbretta

*E*s que en italiano no me suena.* Q*ué son I PRATI INONDABILI? *N*unca lo he oìdo aunque sea la traducciòn literal*.*


----------



## cla71

No serán *pianure alluvionali*? Para entendernos, donde se cultiva el arroz.


----------



## sabrinita85

Che sono i prati inondabili?
Beh prati che sono soggetti a inondazioni! 
Su google ci sono pochi risultati, ma pare che si usi.

Io, sinceramente, ho sentito di più "campi inondabili"/"aree inondabili".


----------



## cimbretta

no se...nativos..help!


----------



## sabrinita85

cimbretta said:


> *¡**N*o s*é*...nativos..socorro!


Claro, vamos a ver qué dicen. 

Ah, ¿pero sí sabes poner acentos y mayúsculas, no?


----------



## claudine2006

cla71 said:


> No serán *pianure alluvionali*? Para entendernos, donde se cultiva el arroz.


Creo que sí.


----------



## cimbretta

chicos y chicas...LA MIA TASTIERE HA GLI ACCENTI (o tildes) SBAGLIATI!!
lo siento...


----------



## ElaineG

cimbretta said:


> Chicos y chicas, LA MIA TASTIERE HA GLI ACCENTI (o tildes) SBAGLIATI!!
> Lo siento.


 
Ed anche la tasta delle maiuscole sbagliata (o rotta) ?  Ti prego di non "gridare" e di usare le maiuscole in una maniera corretta.

Comunque, puoi imparare come si fanno gli accenti spagnoli qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------



## claudine2006

ElaineG said:


> Ed anche il tasto delle maiuscole sbagliato (o rotto) ?  Ti prego di non "gridare" e di usare le maiuscole in una maniera corretta.
> 
> Comunque, puoi imparare come si fanno gli accenti spagnoli qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801
> 
> Elaine
> Moderatrice


 Intervento impeccabile come sempre, Elaine.


----------



## rocamadour

Torniamo alla domanda del thread ...
Io vorrei chiedere a cimbretta di che tipo di traduzione ha bisogno e da dove è tratta l'espressione di cui vorrebbe la traduzione. Stavo pensando alle "marcite" ossia - in agricoltura - a quei campi che vengono (o forse venivano) periodicamente inondati...


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Torniamo alla domanda del thread ...
> Io vorrei chiedere a cimbretta di che tipo di traduzione ha bisogno e da dove è tratta l'espressione di cui vorrebbe la traduzione. Stavo pensando alle "marcite" ossia - in agricoltura - a quei campi che vengono (o forse venivano) periodicamente inondati...


In effetti le marcite sono "prati su cui si fa scorrere l'acqua anche d'inverno", e la definizione sembrerebbe calzare a pennello. Aspettiamo chiarimenti da parte di cimbretta.


----------



## cimbretta

Stiamo parlando di una zona della Costa Brava e in modo particolare di un parco naturale. La frase è la seguente: _A la derecha aparecen unos PRADOS INUNDABLES rodeados de àrboles de ribera, ..._

(scusate x gli accenti storti..)


----------



## rocamadour

Rettifico il mio post precedente. Le "marcite" (tipiche della pianura lombarda) sono dei terreni coltivati a prato che vengono irrigati in modo tale da evitare che il suolo geli, per poter avere avere erba fresca per il bestiame anche in inverno (forse dovrei usare i verbi al passato, perché non so se questo sistema è ancora utilizzato...). Invece i *prados inundables*, a quanto ho capito sono dei terreni (praterie) alluvionali che si trovano lungo il corso dei fiumi o in prossimità della foce, e che possono venire periodicamente inondati (per esempio in seguito alle piene del fiume stesso).
Per quanto riguarda la traduzione italiana ho visto che esistono varie espressioni come _pascoli/praterie/prati inondabili_, ma mi sembra che la più frequente sia *aree inondabili* (si trovano numerose ricorrenze anche in _google -_ anche se sappiamo che questo vuol dire poco o niente! )


----------



## cimbretta

Grazie del suggerimento! In effetti _prati inondabili _mi suonava male..


----------



## rocamadour

cimbretta said:


> Grazie del suggerimento! In effetti _prati inondabili _mi suonava male..


Prego, cimbretta!


----------

